# Alsberg Express 34



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does any one have any experience with this boat? I intend to buy one. I know that there is a 27 and 37 Express model. Any related experiences with Alsberg built boats would be helpful. Thank you.
mf


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have not seem an Express 34. I beleive there was one For Sale in New England. I would check with NorthEastern Yacht Sales.
They were the Dealer in the Eastern U.S I also know of one in Chicago It was listed as an entry in the Chicago to Mac race 2001
Keep me posted of your progress
Bill S


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Check out the last Practical Salior (April 1 Vol 27 no 1). They have some information on the Express 34. They have also reveiwed the 37 in the past.
Bill S


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I worked for Alsberg in Santa Cruz in ''83. I built the plug and mold for the 37, and was there for the first few that went out the door and I can tell you it really is a great boat. We went to great lengths to make the hull as fair as possible. If you look at the hull with the light glancing off it just so, you will see no ripples or high/low spots, as in many other "lesser craft". It is a well built ultra-light that will most definetly give you some thrills in heavy air. If you are a good sailor you won''t be disapointed.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have an Express 37. I would like to know how did they put the pattern in the nonskid decking. I would like to patch some spots and can''t seen to get it right.
Bill S


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

With regard to the non skid on the express 37, I don''t have one but found a place that sells molds for spot repairs with about 20 different male/female molds avaialble. Contact Gibco Flex Mold at 6657 E. Peden Rd, Ft. Worth Texas 76179 Phone 817 236 5021. These patterns should do thetrick.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Express 34*

I worked at Alsberg Bros and helped tool the Express 34. I also delivered the first 34 to the boat show in Bridgeport CT.
Only a handful were built as far as I know but they are solid boats of Schumaker design. Had the luxury tax of the 80's not finished off the builders of Santa Cruz, I am sure that there would be many more to choose from.


----------



## twinsdad (Feb 17, 2009)

hamorx said:


> I currently own an Express 34, which I have had for 15 years. I may be selling to get a more family friendly/cruising catamaran. Have to say they have been 15 great years. Thoroughly enjoyed the boat, and part of me will be very sad to say goodbye (although looking forward to new memories in new boat). I have raced on the boat and cruised coastal New England (Sag Harbor, LI to Nantucket, MA and many points in between). The boat is excellent in light to medium air. Not best choice for heavy winds - though handled some gale force squalls I encountered sailing it up from Annapolis to Sag Harbor very nicely.


----------



## EugeneSailor (Mar 4, 2009)

*express 34*

Hmmm... I live on the west coast, so this may not be very practical, but in what condition is your Express 34, and how much will you be asking? You can email me directly at mcclellandorama at gmail dot com.

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## ecsimonson (Apr 22, 2008)

*saildog=net nazi*

prepare for the wrath of the dog


----------



## twinsdad (Feb 17, 2009)

Actually, I wasn't trying to sell it on the site. I was expressing my feelings for the boat - I really will miss her. Nonetheless, I will be more careful not to even give appearance of marketing on the site. In hindsight, maybe I shouldn't have mentioned that I am selling it, but thought it was fair disclosure when I'm talking about the virtues of the make of boat.


----------



## ecsimonson (Apr 22, 2008)

My comment was about reviving old threads. I don't mind but some folks do.


----------



## twinsdad (Feb 17, 2009)

My attitude is if it is still relevant, it's worth saying.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Questions Alsberg 34*

Hi.  LOve the boat a couple of general questions.

Is it a balsa core?
Are the prone to delam and blistering?
How many were made?

Have had two Olson 30's. The quality of the boats of that locale and period was outstanding.

Headroom?

Have talked to Finish Line came across this post by accident.

Bryan Kansas City


----------



## twinsdad (Feb 17, 2009)

The headroom is very good. I am almost 6', and have no trouble in the salon. As for the other questions, I think Finish Line would be better able to get you the answers to that.


----------



## sailingmum (Feb 28, 2009)

this revival of old threads ~ does this mean, just start another on same subject ? 
I often see the comment on a new thread ~ 'do your research and you'll see there are already threads on this'.
confusing !
personally, I don't mind seeing the old comments along with the new.


----------



## twinsdad (Feb 17, 2009)

Same here.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

I enjoy reading the old post with the new as well. Dog sometimes is like the night time security patrol at Ralph's trailer park.


----------



## jcolbyschneider (Feb 5, 2019)

twinsdad - Long shot - but Im looking for the boat you once owned (Express 34) - can you email me at jcolbyschneider at gmail dot com. I have a few questions about the boat. 

Thanks,
Colby


----------

